# increasing amounts of lint on laundry



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I notice more & more lint sticking to laundry as it comes from the washer. The dryer, with a dryer sheet, isn't enough to remove it all. And there's a lot of stuff I hang dry. I used a whole sticky roller on a couple of pairs of cotton slacks and 2 fleece shirts. I separate colors and fabrics very carefully. I don't see gunk inside the washer, but I've started wiping it down anyway. Would there be so much lint on the opposite side of the tub that it is not flushing out with the rinse water? How do I clean that if that is the problem? Or is it something else? Thanks, Sue


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Check the owners manual for your washer and locate the lint filter. Clean it out and then scrub with good soapy water and vinegar to cut the messy soap and softener residue. I can't find mine either-I think it's in the bottom of the washer.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

Alot of new washers don't have a lint filter. I just recently found that out. They said it is because people don't hang their laundry on clotheslines anymore and so the dryer catches the lint. I am glad I have an old washer because I never dry anything in the dryer!!!

Shawna


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Our washer has a "self cleaning" lint filter.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I have to separate the lint donors from the lint catchers besides separating by color and fiber, and it really helps. Towels and flannel shirts with nothing else! for example. And once our stuff is washed a couple of times, separating by color isn't as important and simplifies things a bit.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

im having the same problem thanks for the lint filter tip. im also having trouble with the lint after it comes out of the dryer i try not to use it much because its at least 10 years old.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

where in the world is the lint catcher. i looked but i can't find it on my kenmore washer. its not that new either at least 5 years old.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Dreamy.....your instructions should tell you where the lint catcher is. Our washer is six years old and thats where I found out that it was "self-cleaning".


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i can't find the manual ill have to look harder.


----------

